
Siri Will Soon Understand You a Whole Lot Better - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/siri_ai/
======
teilo
Maybe they already have done this. Judging by my own experience, the dictation
in iOS 8 is significantly more accurate.

------
tovmeod
neural nets are nothing new, the article puts them in quotes as people would
write e-mail and inter-net... in summary: is ressarching using NN in speech
recognition, nothing to do with siri

~~~
seanmcdirmid
DNNs have been a huge leap for speech recognition.

